
EY prepares for backlash over Wirecard scandal - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/ae73160b-fd9a-4313-89f9-8fd70183158e
======
samizdis
Syndicated content here:

[https://www.afr.com/companies/financial-services/ey-
prepares...](https://www.afr.com/companies/financial-services/ey-prepares-for-
backlash-over-wirecard-scandal-20200629-p557ay)

